# My new car!! :D



## BloodMittens (Aug 8, 2008)

Well it's been awhile but I sold my Cadillac SRX about two days ago in full to a rather rich father who wanted to buy his son one for his 16th birthday. And now... it is time for Ashley to have a REALLL car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It took me awhile to find this beauty. But finally I am going to own one of the rarest cars in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially in IL.





Google Image of a 00' Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 *o* Ohhh it's mine nao.





Joey Feng's Skyline of Chicago. One of the 5 or 6 Skyline's in Illinois that are known.

ANNNDDDDD the baby I am buying from a man who needed to get rid of his Skyline because of his fiance and soon to be born twins:




She will be mine. I'm taking the two hour trip to get her next week. I CANNOT WAIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My insurance each month is going to be a HUGE HAUL of it's own. Lol. 
Wish me luck driving stick with my left hand!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations!  What a nice car!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congratulations!  What a nice car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## msmack (Aug 9, 2008)

beautiful - you'll have fun with that!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 9, 2008)

Skylines are AMAZING. I wish they were legal here in Virginia, but I don't think they are.
Congratulations to you!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Skylines are AMAZING. I wish they were legal here in Virginia, but I don't think they are.
Congratulations to you!_

 
Yeah... the amount of legal crap I have to go through it almost hilarious. But it's so worth it


----------



## ppalada (Aug 10, 2008)

ohh wow!! u are sooo lucky..my bf would die for a car like that!!! so jealous. ahaahah.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooh i remember playing with this car in NFSU (racing game) LOL
Very nice car, good luck!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha thank you <3


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 10, 2008)

wow, I don't know too many chics who would want a skyline! what year is it?  I hope you put that car to good use and race every now and then and not drive it like it's a bus....LOL...congrats on your new baby...


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG so lucky .. I love the Skyline, that and 4th Gen Supras are my <3's ( I love cars more than makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_wow, I don't know too many chics who would want a skyline! what year is it?  I hope you put that car to good use and race every now and then and not drive it like it's a bus....LOL...congrats on your new baby...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I'm a huge car girl ever since I was little. I always believed my dad wished me to be a boy, so that he could have a son to raise up on cars, but he made due with me. Lol. 

It's a 2000. And I will be most definitely racing it at least twice a year at a drag race special my dad goes too :O It's gonna be fun.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, thats AWESOME!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2008)

PIMPALICIOUS!!!!! hot!


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats on your new car!! its awesome


----------



## xquizite (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW!!
HAVE FUN (which im pretty sure you will!) lol


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You better believe I'm gonna have fun lol.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 22, 2008)

My boyfriend is DROOLING right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's from the Chi and wants to know what you have to do to make it legal? Lots I'm sure! congrats!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_My boyfriend is DROOLING right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's from the Chi and wants to know what you have to do to make it legal? Lots I'm sure! congrats!_

 
Well this one was actually purchased in California by this guy's friend, from a company that brings them into the US, makes them legal (but doesn't do anything to the engine or exhaust) by going through all the paperwork that normally I would have had to go through. I am not sure about all the legal stuff the company had to go through, but I know they just didn't swap the VIN's on it or anything. Apparently Illinois is actually pretty lax on driving foreign cars, so I didn't have too much of a problem getting the title in my name or anything. Insurance was kinda annoying though since I'm only 20 and I have two cars under my name. 

 So apparently his friend bought it, the guy drove to get it about 3 years ago, fixed it up, made it look amazing and now unfortunately he had to sell it. But of course I promised him that he will get frequent updates on the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was like his child. I don't blame him. 

I will not suggest buying one unless you have the type of money needed to take care of it and... pay for the insurance. My insurance went up almost 250% because of this car. Nooooo joke. It's very expensive to own, and it's not like you can use it for a everyday car obviously. Mine stays in my father's work garage and I take a 2003 Olds Aurora to work and such. 

Oh, and you get pulled over a lot. I've only had the car for two and a half weeks and I've gotten pulled over 3 times already. Mostly because the cops didn't believe the car was street legal, when it is. One of the times was when I was downtown for the Air and Water Show this last weekend


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 23, 2008)

That is such an awesome car!!
I love me my cars, and the skyline is up in my top 10! One of my friends had one and let me drive it on a few occasions... I never wanted to drive it home and never give it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun with it!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_That is such an awesome car!!
I love me my cars, and the skyline is up in my top 10! One of my friends had one and let me drive it on a few occasions... I never wanted to drive it home and never give it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have fun with it!!!_

 
Thanks! It is a really fun car


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow!!! Very nice. How fast can she go?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Wow!!! Very nice. How fast can she go?_

 
It is topped at 155mph at stock but my dad got mine to go about 168mph before having trouble. 

Not bad


----------



## moonlit (Sep 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2008)

So, what will you name it??? you know every great car needs a name!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 28, 2008)

XD I just call her "Sexy" idk what else to call her.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ughh luckyyy, nice car!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you're going to have fun with it! Hehe


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Ughh luckyyy, nice car!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you're going to have fun with it! Hehe_

 
Oh, I already am :3 She's in the middle of a new paint job for this weekend. I'm excited. Steel blue <3


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 2, 2008)

I just skimmed through this post, but I want to know if it was already registered in the U.S ? if not how hard was it to get the emissions in order for it?


----------



## Redz24 (Oct 2, 2008)

no wai!  loving the car!

my friend has just sold his to a guy from Holland.  Nice cars, love the jdm-ness mmmm hehe

I'm into jdm car (yet i still have to get one) my fiance has a mitsubishi evo 3, and my good friend has a Silvia S15 drift machine.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I just skimmed through this post, but I want to know if it was already registered in the U.S ? if not how hard was it to get the emissions in order for it?_

 
When I bought it it was already registered and the exhaust fixed to US standards for emissions. It was imported legally through some company in California.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

nice!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

oOo niiceee skyline!!!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, cool!! I know someone with one here in WA. Otherwise, I've never seen one before! Super cool. I bet you are having lots of fun.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 28, 2008)

Never saw this thread... its nice to see another girl seriously into cars! JDM FTW!!! 

Show us pics girl!!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 28, 2008)

Can we see some pictures of the new paint job and some pics of the interior?


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_Can we see some pictures of the new paint job and some pics of the interior?_

 
Second!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_When I bought it it was already registered and the exhaust fixed to US standards for emissions. It was imported legally through some company in California._

 
wild, I know its really expensive to have all that done. 

There are one or two in my town, and the other day I saw a new one, which I had not seen ever before 

I think it was a 2008. It was pretty nice. I was hoping it would pull up next to me at the light, but... no. He turned right instead. lol


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on your car! I'm jealous!!! You need to take another picture of yourself in your car when you get it!


----------



## Nush (Dec 31, 2008)

WoWw...Congrats on ur beautifiul car!! The car is amazing to drive. I feel your excitement totally cos i was like that when i got mine two years ago! I had the same colour as yours before your respray, but blue is my fave colour and steel blue will look awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with stick shift...that's all I drive here in the UK, so i had more probs adjusting to being so tiny in a big car lol!

Sadly I sold mine as I had an obsession with japanese cars and bought an Evo IX fq320 which i loved! Then I became a german fan and purchased a bmw M3 too! Beauuuutttt!!

I love love makeup but i love love love cars!!!
Good luck with the car, have lotsa fun and be safe


----------

